# 6/18 late report



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Ran out west of the Spur, found a good dolphin bite. Ran back into 900’ and hit some tiles spots.


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

nice....glad ya found some fish. But still looks like not much action overall out there. Any more knockdowns??


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

tanman said:


> nice....glad ya found some fish. But still looks like not much action overall out there. Any more knockdowns??


Ha. Yes these were the biggest of the day. Loaded up on above average chickens and cudas. Had a 2 man limit of tiles. Saw a whale. It was a good trip.


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice looking Snowy, too!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ColemanOGwynn said:


> Nice looking Snowy, too!


That is not a snowy grouper.
Its a Yellow Edge Grouper


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

Gotcha...thought that it was just in the sun. Nice one.


----------

